# Our Story Hour is Broken



## silvertable81 (Aug 31, 2003)

We have a story hour (Killer in Kalidnay/Ravenloft) For some reason the DM can't access it any more.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 31, 2003)

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> We have a story hour (Killer in Kalidnay/Ravenloft) For some reason the DM can't access it any more.




The PtB have been alerted over in Meta


----------

